# Swift Kontiki 665p



## brer (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi - had trouble with my 2008 Swift Kontiki 669p shower water runs cold in under 3 mins and takes 1 hour to warm up again anybody else had the same trouble ???[align=center]


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The hot water tank is not that large, but 3 mins is a bit strong. are you using only electric to heat the water then as the gas should only take about 15/20 mins. Has it always been like this or just started.

cabby


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*

Hi

The hot water heater holds about ten litres. I have the hot water setting to 60 degrees, thus can mix this with cold to maximise the shower time. (If you had the water heated to 40 degrees, little cold is then needed in the mix)

Also, when showering, I have the hot water heater set to gas and electric to help boost it a bit. I use the shower a lot and have no problems.

You might want to drain the hot tank and then refill with cold water. Using 1800 watt electric setting, time how long it takes to get hot - ie - thermostat light goes out. I think it is about 30 minutes with mine.

Cheers

Russell


----------



## brer (Jun 1, 2010)

went away this weekend tried the shower on gas/electric mix must admit was better but you still have to be quick my last van (Burstner) same heater 4 people one after the other with no probs this one 6 berth could take 3 hours but I keep on trying thanks for all the help


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

its all about the capacity of your hot water tank not the make of van
We have a swift Voyager and I can use the shower no problem as long as I only sing one sing in the bathroom.

It takes about 20 mins fron absolute cold on gas and electric with my Truma combi to warm up


----------



## brer (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the advice - Sideways does your voyager have 2 leisure batteries, as mine only has 1 and its only 110ah it looks as though there should be 2 as there is enough space - still getting used to the van - cheers Steve


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

Hi

my voyager only has the one but again it lasted for three nights at the Newbury show recently no problems

I always put the ehu on at home 48 hrs before going away.

Have you tried the hot water on gas and lec yet


----------



## brer (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi- yes tried it at the weekend was a lot better when used with duel fuel but you cant hang about with it as I say I'am still trying to get familiar with the van as the service handbook that came with it is'nt up to much and I find the forums much more help , we go away in about 7 weeks so I've got to get to grips with everything so you'll probably be hearing from me again Steve


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

brer said:


> Thanks for the advice - Sideways does your voyager have 2 leisure batteries, as mine only has 1 and its only 110ah it looks as though there should be 2 as there is enough space - still getting used to the van - cheers Steve


Your van would have only come with one 110 amp battery as standard , easily upgraded to two batteries. I used to own the same model so if you need any advise just ask away

Mark


----------



## brer (Jun 1, 2010)

cheers Mark been onto Swift tech today you are right 1 110ah battery provided, think I might upgrade to 2 ,they also tell me that they have upgraded the showerhead to a trigger operated system to help lengthen the shower time


----------



## brer (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi - does anybody know why my waterpump fuse keeps on blowing its the 7.5 spade fuse in the control unit 12v NE184


----------



## brer (Jun 1, 2010)

Its o.k. found the problem wire come of the surflow pump causing a short fixed now


----------



## brer (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi - now electrical problem with thetford toilet flush it never rains it pours


----------



## brer (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi - has anybody got any views on engine remapping as Iam thinking about having it done to increase mpg anybody had good or bad experiences cheers Steve


----------

